# Venison Backstrap Canadian Bacon with Morels and Wild Onions



## cowgirl (Mar 30, 2009)

This is part of a backstrap from a doe I got this fall.
I used the rest of the backstrap in some fajitas....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/showthread.php?t=75013

I cleaned and butterflied the backstrap...





Mixed up my cure...

1 TBS of Tender Quick (per pound of meat)
1 tsp of sugar (per pound of meat)
1 dried cayenne pepper 
1 TBS black pepper corns 
1 TBS juniper berries
1 clove of garlic... minced.



I crushed the cayenne, juniper berries and black pepper corns, then mixed them with the tenderquick/sugar mixture and added the minced garlic.


Rubbed the mixture into the backstrap covering all edges, and picked the meat up and gave it a shake to get rid of any excess cure. 

I wrapped the slab in plastic wrap and let it cure in the fridge for 3 days.
After curing, I rinsed the cure off of the meat under the faucet....then soaked the backstrap in fresh cool water for an hour



I gathered up some wild onions ( I really love wild onions in the spring)



Layered the backstrap with the wild onions and some of my morels from last season...



Rolled up and onto the smoker with some hickory.
I added a few potatoes and an onion for another meal.



I smoked to an internal temperature of 150, wrapped and rested.




The venison canadian bacon, fried smoked potatoes, cheese/herb biscuit and some fresh eggs.




The venison CB was great! I'll be making it again.....



Thanks for checking out my breakfast.


----------



## uncle_lar (Mar 30, 2009)

Jeanie,
that looks fabulous! wow! left over morels , that never happens here I eat them all!
it wont be long an it will be morel season here, I can wait.
do you dehyadrate your morels?


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Uncle Lar! I do dry my morels...these are from last spring. Hopefully I will get more in a month or so.
Thanks for checking out my venison CB! :)


----------



## bbq engineer (Mar 30, 2009)

Jeanie,

*WOW! Awesome looking plate of food!*

Very nice meal with the venison, wild onions, and morels. Everything was perfect! 








 to you!


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you BBQ Engineer!  That backstrap makes some pretty good eatin'.


----------



## alx (Mar 30, 2009)

Beautiful.I too am onion and leek addict.Will be traveling to hills(west virginia)-to pick ramps(wild leeks) in two weeks-wonderful job again.


----------



## dingle (Mar 30, 2009)

Very nice Cowgirl! I wish I had a few girls to give me fresh cackle berries every morning :) Great looking plate!


----------



## grothe (Mar 30, 2009)

Even the eggs are perfect!!
Venison looks delicious....beautiful plated pic


----------



## tasunkawitko (Mar 30, 2009)

that's as good as it gets, jeanie! great job!


----------



## bassman (Mar 30, 2009)

Awesome looking venison, Jeanie!  I've been cutting the backstraps into butterfly steaks.  Guess this year, I'll have to save some whole ones.  I should send you a backstrap from a cow elk just to see what you do with it.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you! 
Alex, good luck on your ramp hunt! Hope all goes well for ya. :)
DINGLE...you really should get a couple of hens..I'm sure Miss Taylor would love them. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Gene, thanks! I've never been great at frying eggs. lol
Robert, thank you for the compliment. :)
Bassman, I usually slice some steaks with mine, but got too busy during deer season. This is the first time I threw it in the freezer whole. lol
Would love to try elk someday, bet it's great!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Mar 30, 2009)

i used to slice all tenderloin into seaks, but the last couple of years ahve been saving a few of them whole. we get several deer per year, so it provides some variety. 

i smoked a couple of tenderloins last year in the sma manner as one would a roast and shredded it - made GREAT sandwiches!


----------



## nomorecoop (Mar 30, 2009)

mmnnn...ramps....mnnnn.  Goes well with everything, even cereal (j/k)

Great smoke cowgirl!!!!


----------



## sumosmoke (Mar 30, 2009)

What an awesome smoke, Jeanie. That back strap looked sushi-grade 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 !! Your smokes always make me hungry after viewing them ...


----------



## salmonclubber (Mar 31, 2009)

jeanie 

great job that backstrap looks awesome it is on my list of things to do thanks for posting


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 31, 2009)

Robert, those sandwiches sound great! 
Thank you Coop, Laurel and Huey! Hope you give it a try sometime!


----------



## davenh (Mar 31, 2009)

Great job Jeanie 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. You do have a flair for plating things up :).


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you Dave, you're too sweet!


----------



## 9manfan (Mar 31, 2009)

That does look very good!!!!!!!!


----------



## oleolson (Apr 8, 2009)

Outstanding!


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks 9manfan and Ole! :)

Ole, hope the weather is improving in your part of the country. Sure have had your share of snow, flooding and freezing.


----------



## oleolson (Apr 8, 2009)

It's slowly warming up.  High in the mid 40's now, 50's starting this weekend.  Don't want an extreme warm up or else we'll get more flooding.


----------

